# Bilberry Wheel Cleaner



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well first time use last night on the Mrs Whizzers X5 only had about 10 mins to wash them as i was on the school run  

Wheels were particularly dirty and hadnt been cleaned for about 10 days .

So after mixing Bilberry 3-1 i sprayed all four alloys and left to dwell for about 3 mins .... out with the jet wash and jetted the wheels off 

Results 

Wow .... it really is a great wheel cleaner , i didnt even agitate them and they looked really clean ..

Great product .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great news - have some coming for just that type of cleaning :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Who sells it? and also the EZ Detail wheel brush


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will definitely be what I buy next time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Who sells it? and also the EZ Detail wheel brush


Valet Pro do Bilberry and I got my EZ brush from Ron at Motorgeek :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Valet Pro do Bilberry and I got my EZ brush from Ron at Motorgeek :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

where is the told you so smiley


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How acidic is this product


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

spitfire said:


> How acidic is this product


It's acid free 

Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Finerdetails said:


> where is the told you so smiley


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

what dilution would you use for it to be safe o jetseal? 4:1?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Should be fine.


----------

